# Paraparumu and Kapiti coast



## B & H (Jan 8, 2011)

Hi All

Any Information on these areas of NZ woul be so much appreciated

: ie housing, job, community, crime rates..


Thanks to all in advance

H x


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

hi

some info on this thread may help


----------

